# How is your weather



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Ugh, here in Ontario, we sure are getting the storm they predicted for us. It started around 4 yesterday afternoon and snowed all night and is still snowing. I can't see across the street. The snow was up to my knees and I had to shovel a spot for Pipper to pee even though I was told by a neurosurgeon to never ever shovel because of all my back problems. The worst part is, the place I shovelled out is all filled back in!! Hope it stops by the end of the day when DH comes home from work. He has a 45 minute commute.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

We are bracing for it here!
Only about an inch so far, but we are really in for a big one.
Please be so careful shoveling - that twisting can really hurt your back.
Can you put a trash barrel or something upside down in the spot you shoveled?
Then maybe you could just push or kick it out of the way instead of shoveling.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I hate Iowa in the winter. I want to move so badly but it is easier said than done. I want to be somewhere warmer. Everytime the snow melts we get more.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Come on down!!!!! It's sunny and 70 here in Clearwater!!! Not a single snowflake in the forecast or rain either.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

spookiesmom said:


> Come on down!!!!! It's sunny and 70 here in Clearwater!!! Not a single snowflake in the forecast or rain either.


It must feel like you are on vacation year round! I am so jealous!
I would hop on a plane with Daisy and Max but the airports have been shut down! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Hope every fares well through this cold weather, its not really that cold here in LA (highs in the 60's), but it is really muddy, and we are expecting more rain Sunday through Wednesday, there's not a dry place in our yard, I am having to wash Izzy's feet in the sink every time we take her out. Izzy says she doesn't like her feet washed, but she sure does enjoy playing in the water.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

It's not that bad here. Just came home and it's a snow rain mix about an inch of snow but mostly slush. I too hate the cold weather but what can you do but pray for Spring.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

We probably have about 2 inches on the ground now and it is really starting to come down now!! So we shall see how bad it gets over the next few hours. 

Kathy, you definitely shouldn't be shoveling with your back but I know you'd lose Pipper in the snow if you didn't. What we do for love!! :heart:


----------



## Leila & Wilber mommy (Dec 12, 2012)

NYC Is getting bad by the minute. Thanks to the wind. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It's 32_here overcast , rain in and off! A big mud mess!!! I wish that it would just stay frozen until spring!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*To all of you in the snow zones-i wish you safty.*
*Keep warn and good luck-i have been thru storms like this.*
*Always something can go wrong. So We will send lots of prayers out to all of you. Nickee in Pa**


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Grrrrrrrr, the path I shovelled is totally gone and there is a big drift across it that is chest deep....not Pippers chest, my chest! :angry:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Weh!
Thinking of all of you in the weather zone. . . Athens is pretty cold (for us) and I actually have frostbite on all my toes---saw the neurologist today & he is going to try & help me. I freeze easily & my circulation is 0- so don't think I could handle your weather. 
I will hold you all in my heart! Stay safe.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> Grrrrrrrr, the path I shovelled is totally gone and there is a big drift across it that is chest deep....not Pippers chest, my chest! :angry:


Oh brother Kathy!! You poor thing!! Better make sure Pipper has coat on so you can find him! HA!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

lmillette said:


> Oh brother Kathy!! You poor thing!! Better make sure Pipper has coat on so you can find him! HA!


Maybe a life jacket and then he could just float across the top.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> Maybe a life jacket and then he could just float across the top.:HistericalSmiley:


Seriously!! He may need a life jacket with that much snow!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

It's very cloudy in Kentucky and I've been so caught up in tracking Nemo that I actually looked outside to see if it's snowing yet. :huh: :blink:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

In Ma the governer declared a state of Emergency. We just got a call from our Police Chief that the state had declared our town a state of Emergency:w00t:.We live on the coast and everyone was ordered off the streets until tomorrow afternoon and then they will reaccess.

I am bored to death, have my potroast cooking, made homemade biscuits, chocolate chip cookies, did all the laundry, vacuumed, dusted etc. I know we will loose power tonight as it is really picking up here and the windgusts are starting. Just praying some of the huge trees around our house don't come downrayer:rayer:. It hasn't even really reved up yet. The doggies are loving the snow but they will not be going out shortly at all. 

We will have 2 high tides that will cause major flooding near the ocean and emergency shelters have opened up one welcoming pets:thumbsup:.

Hope all in the northeast stay safe and warm.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Kathy it's so bad out here to. I had to go to work,thank goodness I had a shovel I helped people get unstuck on the roads and push cars. I'm exhausted


----------



## kaeco510 (Sep 28, 2012)

It's really bad in CT too! I thought I'd take Sadie out for a quick walk but the snow is definitely way too deep! My apartment complex plows and snow blows and they can't keep up with it. It's ridiculous. But we have wine and food and plenty of movies so we will be fine! Just crossing my fingers that we don't lose power


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Stay safe everyone!!! It's supposed to be 70 degrees tomorrow though very windy. Bella and I are holding good thoughts for all of you in the storm's path.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Well the storm is over here and the sun is shining bright. Downside is that its -14 degrees. Brrrrrrr


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Maisie and Me said:


> In Ma the governer declared a state of Emergency. We just got a call from our Police Chief that the state had declared our town a state of Emergency:w00t:.We live on the coast and everyone was ordered off the streets until tomorrow afternoon and then they will reaccess.
> 
> I am bored to death, have my potroast cooking, made homemade biscuits, chocolate chip cookies, did all the laundry, vacuumed, dusted etc. I know we will loose power tonight as it is really picking up here and the windgusts are starting. Just praying some of the huge trees around our house don't come downrayer:rayer:. It hasn't even really reved up yet. The doggies are loving the snow but they will not be going out shortly at all.
> 
> ...


Checking in to see how things are along the coast this morning.
Hope all is well!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Well we have power now, lost it several times last evening. ThankGod no trees came down on our property but many trees down in the neighborhood across driveways and across the 2 roads into the neighborhood. The plows have not been able to get through.
My hubby is coordinating the plow and tree removal people and some of the men in the neighborhood to help clear and chainsaw some of the limbs so the plows can clear a path for the tree guys or emerg vehicles. 
As I am typing this the police dept. called and stated the driving ban is still in effect due to downed trees and powerlines and many roads are closed. He said 70% of the town is without power
Thanks for checking in Kathleen, how are you fairing?


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I am so glad you didn't have any trees down on your property. Sounds like a mess though. The winds were something else here, so I am sure they were much stronger near the coast. It sounded like a hurricane last night!
The news reports say we have about 28 inches of snow here in Metro West, but it is hard to tell due to the drifts. Some are five feet high. It finally just stopped snowing here, so were are headed outside with our shovels.
The clean up begins! I hope your roads are cleared soon.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Yes, all day cleaning up but felt good to be outside. happy to hear you had no major damage Kathleen!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

it's about -5C here in eastern Canada, very windy and snowing since 12pm. We are supposed to get ice pellets and more snow/rain in the morning. If we do get rain it's going to be one big mess. I went outside a little earlier and cleared the driveway and it's not filling in too much, so that's a plus!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Glad to hear everyone is safe! It was quite a storm! We got at least 24 inches of snow and fortunately, never lost power! Here are some pictures of my parking lot. 

My mom who lives down the road couldn't even open her front door, it was so blocked and packed with snow. Kathleen, my in-laws who are out your way can't get out of their drive way and the plow guy who normally plows them out couldn't because the snow was too deep and too much!! My DH and his brothers may have to go there tomorrow and shovel them out manually!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Um, well we didn't exactly have shorts weather here today, but I didn't wear a jacket when I went out. Yet another reason to live in The South!


----------

